#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Παρατάση εργοταξιακού

## kajoanna

καλημερα!!!!!
εχω ενα προβλημα με μια οικοδομικη αδεια ως προς την παραταση εργοταξιακου:
Ημερομηνια εκδοσης αδειας: 30-01-2009
Ημερομηνια ληξης αδειας: 30-01-2013
Συμφωνα με τον Ν. 4067/12 αρθρο 29 παρ 5α = παίρνω παράταση κατά 3 έτη διχως καμία περαιτέρω διαδικασία = πλεον ληγει :30-01-2016
Με βαση τον Ν. 4258 /14 η άδεια μου ληγει το 2019?


ευχαριστω

----------


## Xάρης

Διάβασε ΑΥΤΟ το θέμα.

----------


## tserpe

Ναι μπορεις να παρεις μεχρι νομιζω το 2020...(μεχρι 2018 σιγουρα) κοιτα τα παρακατω που ανεβασαν οι συναδερφοι.
Ν.4067/2012, άρθρο 29 §5α
Ν.4258/2014, άρθρο 11 §3
Ν.4368/2016, άρθρο 76

----------


## kajoanna

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!

- - - Ενημερώθηκε - - -

σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

- - - Ενημερώθηκε - - -

το ειδα...σας ευχαριστω!

----------

